# Acton Lake at night question....



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

Are you allowed to fish from a boat on Acton overnight? I know you can do the shore thing but haven't been there overnight since I was a kid and don't recall boats being out there.... I have been out to Brookville and have been struggling so was thinking about trying Acton this week.... Thanks!


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know if it's legal but I have definitely seen boats there during the night when I'm catfishing 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

I feel like it wouldn't be illegal as much as they might close the boat ramps and stuff to where you are stuck there no matter what


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

It's a State park. I know the answer, but if you are unsure call the park and ask.

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

catmando said:


> It's a State park. I know the answer, but if you are unsure call the park and ask.


Well that answers that question.




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

catmando said:


> It's a State park. I know the answer, but if you are unsure call the park and ask.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


There are state parks that do not allow boats on the water after set times. For example Adams lake in Adams county Ohio, Turkey Creek lake and Roosevelt lakes in Scioto county Ohio, etc. All close at 11pm. You can fish from the bank all hours of thr night but the parks close at 11pm. Its stated on signs at every access point and I have spoke to local park rangers about it as well. I dont think Acton lake is like that but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes you can, its fine. Every time I've ever been there at night (hundreds of times) there has been at least one boat out, most of the time multiple boats. I have also seen park rangers and police both around the park as a boat takes out/puts in.

If its not legal, then I've witnessed at least 100 people get away with it, several times in clear site of a ranger.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Well I know Electric Bass group has tournaments there at night. So my guess would be yes. Have you check their website?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dobester111 (Jul 17, 2005)

If boats are not permitted on the lake overnight, there should be a sign stating so at the ramp.

Haven't been to East Fork lately, but there was a sign stating boats had to be off the water by 11:00 pm. Or something to that effect.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

GarrettMyers said:


> Well that answers that question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gottabite (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, I have a boat docked at the Marina and fish all night all the time. However you are not allowed to sleep on the boat.
gottabite


----------



## Gone Fission (Mar 13, 2005)

yes it is allowed


----------



## bowdog45 (Sep 15, 2012)

I made numerous night trips with a boat last year. One evening a ranger approached me as I was pulling out around 3am. Just asked if I had any luck and asked to see my license. There were several other boats out each night as well. Unless it changed over the winter, you should be fine.


----------



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

Cool I will check it out next week and let ya guys know how it goes


----------

